# This Week in BJJ with the Miyao Bros



## Budo Jake (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi guys, first post on this forum.
I do a BJJ show and this week the Miyao Bros came on & shared some of their insane berimbolo skills.

Check out the video here and leave a comment if you would!
Just click the link below the pic to watch.




http://www.budovideos.com/blog/this-week-in-bjj-episode-48-the-miyao-brothers.html


----------



## jthomas1600 (Dec 29, 2013)

I've been watching This Week in BJJ and Rolled Up for a long time. Good stuff. Folks here should check it out. 

Jake, been wondering for a long time what happened to your broadcast partner though. He just sort of disappeared unless I missed something.


----------



## Budo Jake (Jan 3, 2014)

jthomas1600 said:


> I've been watching This Week in BJJ and Rolled Up for a long time. Good stuff. Folks here should check it out.
> 
> Jake, been wondering for a long time what happened to your broadcast partner though. He just sort of disappeared unless I missed something.



Thx for the post. Budo Dane is still around, we're great friends and train together every week. He has a day job that got in the way with the show schedule.


----------

